# My First Smoker



## mjstewart (Apr 29, 2012)

45 hours and still on the saw horse...








75 hours almost done with the saw horses







In paint







My first Brisket, just added some peppers


----------



## pops6927 (May 3, 2012)

Wow!  Great lookiing build!  All nice and shiny!  But, can't wait to see you get it all dirty and producing great Que!


----------



## michael ark (May 3, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## mjstewart (May 3, 2012)

Hope to start seasoning it this weekend any tips?


----------



## raymo76 (May 4, 2012)

This should help you

http://langbbqsmokers.com/tips_caring_instructions.html


----------



## michael ark (May 4, 2012)

Are you makeing a backwood clone?


----------



## mjstewart (May 4, 2012)

I planned it out on autocad bought the steel and tweeked it as I went along.


----------



## mjstewart (May 12, 2012)




----------



## wjordan52 (May 13, 2012)

Looks great! What will be the heat source? Sorry, but I don't see any clues, but I'm not that experienced.


----------



## mjstewart (May 13, 2012)

Element - 8" 1650W - 120v
Support - Burner - 8"
Auberins - Thermocouple Based Smoker Controller
Smoke Daddy - Big Kahuna with 110v High Output


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 13, 2012)

Did you get your element and support from Allied-Kenco?



~Martin


----------



## mjstewart (May 13, 2012)

Yes I did and also from Allied-Kenco

Sealant - Heat Resistant - 350°
Smoke House Door Gasket 1"
Wire - Hi Temp - #12
Terminal - Ring (4)


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 13, 2012)

Cool!

The smoker looks great!



~Martin


----------



## mjstewart (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey Pops the new smoker is seasoned and smoking added a Qview of my first brisket!


----------

